# Dokumente ordnen mit System



## Wubaron (14. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

  ich bin gerade dabei mir ein System zu überlegen, wie ich Dokumente und Unterlagen (Versicherungen, Bank, Steuer,…) sortieren könnte. 
  Aktuell habe ich Ordner in denen ich die Unterlagen nach Kategorien einsortiere. Sprich, ich habe ein Ordner für Versicherungen und dort habe ich unter 1. Haftpflicht unter 2. Unfall usw. 
  Nur für Gebrauchsanleitungen und Rechnungen hab ich noch kein richtiges System.
  Jetzt werdet ihr euch vielleicht fragen warum ich nach einem System suche wenn ich im Prinzip schon eins habe.
  Naja, ich bin mittlerweile nicht mehr alleine. Frau und Kind gilt es auch zu verwalten. Meine Frau hat dem Thema gegenüber null Interesse und ist heilfroh, dass ich mich dem annehme. 

  Jetzt bin ich am Überlegen wie ich die Kategorien aufbauen sollte. So ungefähr wie jetzt belassen, sprich erst nach Personen getrennt und dann nach Sache? Allerdings hätte ich gerne – so gut es geht – alles auf einen Blick. Beispiel: Wenn ich die Unfallversicherungen überprüfen möchte, will ich nicht drei Ordner (Frau, Kind, ich) rauskramen müssen. Bei Thema Altersvorsorge und Sparen ist sogar erst recht wichtig nicht strickt nach Personen zu trennen.

  Mein erster Entwurf sieht folgendermaßen aus:

  Versicherung


Haftpflicht 
Rechtsschutz 
Unfall
Frau 
Kind 
Ich 
 
 
  Ähnliches Prinzip für unsere zwei Autos:
  Autos


Steuer
Auto A 
Auto B 
 
Versicherung
Auto A 
Auto B 
 
ADAC 
 
  Wie man auch sieht, habe ich die KFZ Versicherung zu dem Ordner Autos gepackt statt zu den Versicherungen. Ich denke das macht Thematisch mehr Sinn.  So würde ich auch die Hausratsversicherung in den Ordner rund um die Wohnung heften. 

  Im Ordner Altersvorsorge & Sparen würde ich wie folgt vorgehen:

  Altersvorsorge & Sparen


Rentenversicherung A 
Rentenversicherung B 
Bausparen
Vertrag A 
Vertrag B 
 
 
Hier also keine Trennung nach Personen unterhalb der Kategorien. (Also bei Bausparer nicht nach mir und meiner Frau getrennt, sondern einfach nach Verträge trennen.)

Auf unterster Ebene würde ich dann die Unterlagen chronologisch abheften. Mit dem aktuellen ganz oben.

Und wie gesagt, landen würde das ganze in normale Ordner. Für die Kategorieren Ringbuch-Register und darunter dann Trennblätter. 


Was sagt ihr dazu? Wie macht ihr das? 


Viele Grüße und Danke.

Edit: Jetzt schließt man mittlerweile ja auch Vertärge usw. online ab. Druckt ihr diese Unterlagen dann aus um sie abzuheften? Zum Teil gehts ja schon los das man zu einem Vertrag manches als Papierform bekommt und manches online. Das ist natürlich auch nicht hilfreich um den Überblick zu behalten. Da muss man wohl wirklich ausdrucken.
Am PC sollte man im jedem Fall eine ähnliche Struktur mit Ordner aufbauen wie analog, denke ich.


----------



## Wubaron (14. Februar 2018)

Ähm wieso wurde der Thread verschoben? Ich meine das analog ordnen von Unterlagen. Hat mit dem PC nichts zu tun.


----------



## Worrel (14. Februar 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Allerdings hätte ich gerne – so gut es geht – alles auf einen Blick. Beispiel: Wenn ich die Unfallversicherungen überprüfen möchte, will ich nicht drei Ordner (Frau, Kind, ich) rauskramen müssen. ...
> 
> Wie man auch sieht, habe ich die KFZ Versicherung zu dem Ordner Autos gepackt statt zu den Versicherungen. Ich denke das macht Thematisch mehr Sinn.  So würde ich auch die Hausratsversicherung in den Ordner rund um die Wohnung heften.


Wichtig ist, daß *du *(und jemand, der ggfalls deinen Nachlaß verwaltet) sich darin zurechtfindet.
Und du hast da ja schon perfekt begründet: _"Ich denke das macht Thematisch mehr Sinn."_

Es geht bei der Strukturierung ja darum, daß *du* möglichst schnell entsprechende Dokumente findest.



> Am PC sollte man im jedem Fall eine ähnliche Struktur mit Ordner aufbauen wie analog, denke ich.



Grundsätzlich gibt es ja verschiedenste Strukturen:

Jahr - Abteilung - Unterabteilung - Event
Abteilung - Unterabteilung - Jahr - Event
Event Nummer - Event - Jahr
...

Ich hab beispielsweise Offizielles - Finanzen - Internet und darin den Ordner "2017 02 1und1" - und hätte ich einen separaten Mobiltarif, dann wäre der entsprechende Ordner daneben. ("2017" gibt dabei das Startdatum an. Da ich in 2018 immer noch bei 1und1 bin, verwende ich den Ordner weiter)

Genausogut könnte man aber auch direkt den Ordner "Internet" (im Hauptverzeichnis) anlegen und da einfach alles nach Datum reinstapeln.

Auch schön: Fotos sortieren:
Sucht man eher nach Jahren, nach Orten oder nach Personen?
Ist es daher sinnvoller, Ordner wie "Jessica", "Manfred", "Müllers" oder "Amerika", "Cadzand", "Nordsee", "Zu hause" oder "2011", "2012", "2013" zu haben?

Letzten Endes ist es immer wieder dasselbe: Sortier das so, daß *du *dich darin am besten zurecht findest.

Ich sortiere Photos beispielsweise anders als sonstige Unterlagen. Macht keinen Sinn, aber ich finde mich so besser zurecht. 



> Edit: Jetzt schließt man mittlerweile ja auch Vertärge usw. online ab. Druckt ihr diese Unterlagen dann aus um sie abzuheften? Zum Teil gehts ja schon los das man zu einem Vertrag manches als Papierform bekommt und manches online. Das ist natürlich auch nicht hilfreich um den Überblick zu behalten. Da muss man wohl wirklich ausdrucken.


Wichtige Sachen drucke ich mir aus, falls ich das nicht sowieso nochmal in haptischer Schriftform bekomme.

Auch interessant: Das Festhalten von Accounts wie zB Steam oder iTunes, auf denen sich je nach Nutzung ja auch schon ordentliche Summen angesammelt haben. Das wissen Nachlaßverwalter wie Bruder/Schwester nicht immer, daß da mitunter ein kleiner Schatz an Wert existiert.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Februar 2018)

Ich habe für jedes Auto 1 Ordner (gut für den Porsche sind es wegen der Historie und mittlerweilen Umfang an Unterlagen 3 knackevolle und 1 beginnender).

1 Ordner habe ich für Versicherungsunterlagen (Hausrat, Rechtsschutz, Unfall, Rente, LV usw.). Nach ungefähr 2-3 Jahren fliegen bei mir die alten Standsmeldungen der Versicherungen raus (ich hebe nur 1-2 aktuelle und den eigentlichen Vertrag und Änderungsmitteilungen vertraglicher Art dazu auf). Ansonsten wäre zu schnell ein Platzmangel da.

1 Ordner habe ich speziell für das Thema „Verwaltung“ angelegt (d.h. Schulunterlagen, Ausbildungsnachweise, Lohnzettel, Krankenkassenunterlagen, Sozialversicherungsnachweise, Rentenstandsmitteilungen quasi alles was als Nachweise für die spätere Rentenzeiten dient).

1 Ordner habe ich für alles was mit meinen PC/Hardware zu tun hat und 1 Ordner habe ich für Bedienanleitungen (nach Rubriken wie Werkzeug, E-Geräte sortiert usw.).

Dann hab ich 1 Ordner mit Auszügen (hebe bei den Auszügen auch nur die letzten 4 Jahre auf, der Rest davor wird regelmäßig verbrannt) und 1 Ordner mit den Rechnungen. 

Bis auf wertige Gegenstände (wegen potentiellem Nachweis im Bedarfsfall; rein aus beruflicher Erfahrung heraus) und Rechnungen/Unterlagen für den Porsche (sind zwecks Historie im Autohefter archiviert und werden generell behalten) fliegen Rechnungen für „normalen Kram“ auch nach ca. 4 Jahren raus.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2018)

Also, mein Vater macht das AieS-Verfahren. Das steht für "Alles in eine Schublade"     ok, ganz so nicht, aber er tut einfach alles in EINEN ordner, bis der voll ist, und dann macht er mit dem nächsten weiter. Wenn er dann mal was braucht, überlegt er, in welchem Jahr das ca. gewesen sein könnte und holt dann den passenden Ordner und die beiden Ordner vom Jahr davor und danach und sucht einfach eine Weile. Das dauert zwar manchmal, aber am Ende hat er in der Summe seiner Ansicht nach weniger Zeit aufgewendet als wenn er sich über ein "System" Gedanken gemacht hätte und alles fein getrennt extra irgendwo einordnet     Und die Suche macht er dann einfach, wenn er zb im TV etwas schaut, wo es nicht so wichtig ist, dass man dauernd hinsieht (Talkshow zB. ). Man braucht bei privaten Unterlagen ja in den seltensten Fällen etwas innerhalb von 1-2 Minuten ^^


----------



## MichaelG (15. Februar 2018)

Das AieS-Verfahren hatte ich auch früher. Da bekam ich regelmäßig die Krise. Weil Du eben haufenweise Zeit für Suchen verpulverst. Das Abhängen von einer Rechnung/Vertrag/wasauchimmer geht dagegen fix. Auf dem Hefterrücken steht drauf was drin ist. Da greife ich rein. Innerhalb vom Ordner sind Trennpappen für die VS-Rubriken und gut ist es. Die Dinge sind extrem schnell abgeheftet. Und ich finde die Unterlagen auch genauso schnell statt 4-5 proppevolle Ringordner durchzuwühlen.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Februar 2018)

Ich wollte mich eh mal thematisch mit Dokumentenmanagementsystemen beschäftigen, erst privat, dann geschäftlich.

Vorteil ist eben eine Volltextsuche. Für den privaten Gebrauch gibt es einiges an Freeware was meistens den Umfang bietet, den man benötigt.

Die Art des Aufbaues müsste man sich trotzdem vorher überlegen, so wie du es bereits getan hast, trotzdem findet man die Unterlagen deutlich schneller eben weil man Suchen kann. Ich hab auch mal privat angefangen meine Eingangsrechnungen zu kontieren und zu verbuchen, das habe ich dann aber irgendwann aufgegeben weil zu mühsam.


----------



## Wubaron (15. Februar 2018)

Danke für eure Antworten. 



			
				MichaelG schrieb:
			
		

> Nach ungefähr 2-3 Jahren fliegen bei mir die alten Standsmeldungen der Versicherungen raus


Das ist ein sehr guter Tipp. Ich glaube, dass werde ich auch berücksichtigen. 

Ich hab auch schon gesehen, das unterhalb einer Versicherung nochmal in "Schriftverkehr", "Versicherungsschein" und "Bedingungen" getrennt wurde. Evtl. probier ich das auch aus. Müsste dazu aber Heftstreifen nutzen. Nach Ringbuch-Register und Trennstreifen gibt es ja nicht mehr viele Möglichkeiten weiter zu trennen.

Das AieS-Verfahren habe ich während dem Studium betrieben. Aber schlicht aus dem Grund, weil ich kein Bock hatte mich mit den Themen auseinander zu setzen. Jetzt habe ich schon ein größeres Bedürfnis zu wissen wo was ist und vor allem schnell in Erfahrung zu bringen wie es um manche Dinge steht. Passt der Verischerungsschutz noch, muss man zwecks Altersvorsoge noch was tun usw. usf. Vor allem wenns dann um die Steuererklärung geht, ist es praktisch nicht lange suchen zu müssen oder gar was zu vergessen.


----------



## Wubaron (15. Februar 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich eh mal thematisch mit Dokumentenmanagementsystemen beschäftigen, erst privat, dann geschäftlich.
> 
> Vorteil ist eben eine Volltextsuche. Für den privaten Gebrauch gibt es einiges an Freeware was meistens den Umfang bietet, den man benötigt.
> 
> Die Art des Aufbaues müsste man sich trotzdem vorher überlegen, so wie du es bereits getan hast, trotzdem findet man die Unterlagen deutlich schneller eben weil man Suchen kann. Ich hab auch mal privat angefangen meine Eingangsrechnungen zu kontieren und zu verbuchen, das habe ich dann aber irgendwann aufgegeben weil zu mühsam.



Kurzzeitig hatte ich auch mal versucht alle Unterlagen zu digitalisieren. Besitze auch einen Drucker der einen Scan-Einzug hat. Sprich man legt einen Stapel Papiere rein und der scannt alles ein. Auch mit Vorder- und Rückseite. Leider funktioniert dieser Scan-Einzug nicht zuverlässig genug, sodass man wieder daneben stehen muss um nachzuhelfen. Mich hat dann dieser Erstaufwand abgeschreckt. Und die Frage bleibt, wie mit den Unterlagen in Papierform umgegangen werden soll. Wegschmeißen ist denke ich zu riskant. 

Ja, das Thema Finanzen bzw. Haushaltsbuch beschäftigt mich auch des Öfteren. Baue da auch öfters meine Excel Tabellen um. 
Mein Lieblingsdiskussion: Zählt das Gehalt was man am Ende des Monats bekommt nun noch für den aktuellen Monat oder schon für den nächsten? Haushaltsbücher machen sich es zu leicht, meiner Meinung. Wenn ich beispielsweise am 31.03. auf mein Konto schaue und sehe das 500€ drauf sind. Könnte ich sagen: "Super mir sind diesen Monat 500€ übrig geblieben, welche ich sparen kann". Wenn man dann die 500€ beiseitelegt fährt man erst mal schön den gesamten April ins Minus bis am Ende wieder Gehalt kommt. Auch wenn am Ende vom April dann wieder alles im Plus ist, ist man doch fast einen Monat lang im Minus. Und das stört mich. 
Im Prinzip müsste man also hergehen und am Ende des Monats nur das sparen, was übrig bleibt wenn man das Gehalt davon abzieht. 
Vorteil: Die Gefahr ins Minus zu laufen ist so gut wie nicht vorhanden. Und sollte man seinen Job verlieren, hat man für den ersten Monat danach praktisch noch ein volles Gehalt. 
Nachteil: Man muss erstmal hinkriegen, dass man ein Monat abschließt wo dann mehr als das Gehalt noch da ist. Kann schwierig werden, wenn man einmal zu viele Ausgaben hatte oder den Arbeitgeber wechselt. Der alte Arbeitgeber zahlt das Gehalt im Voraus, der neue im Nachhinein. So ist man dann plötzlich gefühlt zwei Monate ohne Gehalt.

Uff, ja, habe Eingangs nicht umsonst gesagt dass das meine "Lieblingsdiskussion" ist.


----------



## Rabowke (15. Februar 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Kurzzeitig hatte ich auch mal versucht alle Unterlagen zu digitalisieren. Besitze auch einen Drucker der einen Scan-Einzug hat. Sprich man legt einen Stapel Papiere rein und der scannt alles ein. Auch mit Vorder- und Rückseite. Leider funktioniert dieser Scan-Einzug nicht zuverlässig genug, sodass man wieder daneben stehen muss um nachzuhelfen. Mich hat dann dieser Erstaufwand abgeschreckt. Und die Frage bleibt, wie mit den Unterlagen in Papierform umgegangen werden soll. Wegschmeißen ist denke ich zu riskant.


Man sollte wirklich schon das Geld für einen dedizierten Dokumentenscanner in die Hand nehmen, sonst macht das nämlich wenig Sinn und vor allem keinen Spass! 

Wobei ja Scannen nur der erste Schritt ist, der zweite und viel wichtere ist eben OCR & damit eine Möglichkeit um diese Dokumente zu durchsuchen.

Alternativ gibt es Dienstleister, die die Post öffnen, einscannen und du kannst entscheiden was mit den Originalen damit passieren soll. Ich persönlich würde die Dokumente in Papierform trotzdem aufbewahren, bis sich das System bewährt hat bzw. man auch eine Backupstrategie entwickelt hat.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das AieS-Verfahren hatte ich auch früher. Da bekam ich regelmäßig die Krise. Weil Du eben haufenweise Zeit für Suchen verpulverst. Das Abhängen von einer Rechnung/Vertrag/wasauchimmer geht dagegen fix. Auf dem Hefterrücken steht drauf was drin ist. Da greife ich rein. Innerhalb vom Ordner sind Trennpappen für die VS-Rubriken und gut ist es. Die Dinge sind extrem schnell abgeheftet. Und ich finde die Unterlagen auch genauso schnell statt 4-5 proppevolle Ringordner durchzuwühlen.


  Ist halt immer die Frage, wie viele Dinge man hat, die man aufbewahren will oder muss. Mein Vater kommt super damit zurecht, ich selber habe einen einzigen Ordner, das reicht 100x. Wer wie zB Rabowke Unternehmer ist und selbstständig, der wird wiederum viel viel mehr Kram haben. 

Aber immer mehr Versicherungen bieten ja ohnehin alle Verträge per Onlinezugang an, da brauchst du gar nix mehr auf echtem Papier. Auch Rechnungen von Produkten, die man möglicherweise reklamieren will, hat man immer häufiger stets auch über einen Account verfügbar, da die meisten so was ja online bestellen, und sei es zu Abholung in einer Filiale.


In der Summe müssen die meisten es aber nicht übertreiben - alles in einen Schuhkarton ist nicht ok, aber 20 Kategorien mit je 10 Subkategorien und dann noch einer Jahresunterteilung, ggf. auch Kopien von Unterlagen, falls Dokumente in mehrere Kategorien gleichzeitig fallen, das ist idR völlig übertrieben. zB Reicht ein Ordner "Auto" völlig für alles rund ums Auto aus, damit man die Versicherungen, Mitgliedschaften und Werkstattrechungen reintut. Das muss man aber nicht auch noch in Unterkategorien sortieren, man hat doch keinen Fuhrpark wie eine Spedition...


----------



## MichaelG (15. Februar 2018)

Naja 1 dicker Ordner (fast voll) betrifft nur meinen PC. Hardwarerechnungen, Bedienanleitungen, Softwarelizenzen und -codes usw.

Und wie gesagt habe ich 2 Vs-Ordner, 5 Autoordner (1xGolf, 4xPorsche), 2 Ordner mit Bedienanleitungen, 2 Ordner mit Unterlagen zu Ausbildung/Job/Krankenkasse und 2 Ordner mit Rechnungen. 1 kleiner Ordner ist für die Auszüge. Das läppert sich.

Dann habe ich ja auch noch zig Ordner mit Zeitungsartikeln (Reparaturtips, -anleitungen, Restaurierungen), Werksreparaturanleitungen, Ersatzteillisten.... Da rede ich noch nicht mal von den dienstlichen Ordnern. [emoji6]

Und 1x im Jahr räume ich dann in den Ordnern auf. Meistens so zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr (wenn dienstlich nichts reinfunkt und ich Zeit habe).


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja 1 dicker Ordner (fast voll) betrifft nur meinen PC. Hardwarerechnungen, Bedienanleitungen, Softwarelizenzen und -codes usw.


 So was kommt bei mir einfach in die Mainboardpackung, bzw. "Handbücher" bis aufs Board in den Müll - da ist doch nichts dabei, was man jemals wieder braucht ^^ 




> Und wie gesagt habe ich 2 Vs-Ordner, 5 Autoordner (1xGolf, 4xPorsche), 2 Ordner mit Bedienanleitungen, 2 Ordner mit Unterlagen zu Ausbildung/Job/Krankenkasse und 2 Ordner mit Rechnungen. 1 kleiner Ordner ist für die Auszüge. Das läppert sich.


 ich hab ja nicht Dich gemeint, sondern den Durchschnittsbürger, der nicht 5 (WTF? ) Autos hat.



Und an sich sprach ich eh nur von Versicherungen, Rechnungen und evlt. Kram von Behörden, Ausbildung usw., also Dinge, die man ggf. für Nachweise braucht - nicht auch noch von Reparatur- und Bedienungsanleitungen.


----------



## Batze (16. Februar 2018)

Da halte ich es im Prinzip wie Herbboy.
Kommt bei mir alles in einen Themen Ordner. Ohne Große Ordnung. Man wie oft schaue ich da rein? Alle paar Monate mal, wenn überhaupt. Es ist da, ich weiß ungefähr wo es ist und gut ist. Also dafür verschwende ich keine Zeit um mir Gedanken zu machen wo ich was ganz genau und Haarklein finde. Man kann es auch Übertreiben. Und wer da alle paar Tage reinschauen muss hat denke ich mal ein ganz anderes Problem.
Einzige wirkliche Ordnung die ich habe sind meine Rechnungen/Quittungen die nach Monaten sortiert sind. Bei der Hartware die man so kauft, und ich meine damit nicht nur Computer Sachen ist der Ausfall ja schon Aufgrund der geplanten Obsoleszenz nicht zu verachten. Und ohne die Quittung ist man Chancenlos da was zu reklamieren.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Februar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> So was kommt bei mir einfach in die Mainboardpackung, bzw. "Handbücher" bis aufs Board in den Müll - da ist doch nichts dabei, was man jemals wieder braucht ^^
> 
> 
> ich hab ja nicht Dich gemeint, sondern den Durchschnittsbürger, der nicht 5 (WTF? ) Autos hat.
> ...



Naja Handbuch Headset, Handbuch Soundkarte, Mainboard, Unterlagen/Handbuch der Bose-Lautsprecher, Handbuch HOTAS, Handbuch Monitor, Unterlagen zum WLAN-Router, Handbuch Drucker. Selbst zur Maus und Tastatur gibt es Handbücher/Unterlagen (Programmierung von Macros, Einstellung DPI). Dazu alle Unterlagen vom Macbook und Ipad (da sind auch Unterlagen/Bedienanleitungen, Shortcutliste etc. pp. da). Da kommt ganz schön etwas zusammen, wenn man sich die Unterlagen genau zu Gemüte führt.  Hätte ich vorher auch nicht gedacht. Und da ist das "alte" Material gar nicht mit dabei. Das befindet sich im Karton der alten nicht mehr verwendeten Hardware. 

Die sinnfreien Werbeflyer, Garantiehefte (die bei Grafikkarte und Co. beiliegen), Konfirmitätsbestätigungen oder ähnlichen Quark hebe ich natürlich nicht auf. Das wäre tatsächlich Blödsinn und sinnfreier Ballast. Aber im Ordner sind ebenso die CD-Taschen mit den Treiber-CD für Mainboard, Grafikkarte, für WIN 7 + Handbuch (wg. dem Code), Drucker, Monitor mit drin. Dazu die selbst gebrannte Treiber-CD für HOTAS, Soundkarte u.sw. auch.

Da brauche ich die nicht unter den zig PC-DVD/CD herauszusuchen sondern habe die gleich griffbereit (falls mal der Zugriff online nicht möglich ist bzw. ich die nicht gleich finde. Dazu die Codes von diversen Programmen (nicht Steam, Origin und Co. sondern die ohne Clientanbindung). Überwiegend Vollversions-Lizenzen von Backupprogramm, Virenscanner, Audioprogramm, Bildbearbeitungssoftware, System-Utlilties von Ashampoo u.s.w.

Wenn man sich die Sache genau betrachtet kommt da einiges an Material zusammen. Allein die Unterlagen zur Audiosoftware umfassen 90 Seiten (nur deutsch).

Wenn ich was vom PC brauche habe ich das jedenfalls umgehend in einem Ordner griffbereit.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja Handbuch Headset, Handbuch Soundkarte, Mainboard, Unterlagen/Handbuch der Bose-Lautsprecher, Handbuch HOTAS, Handbuch Monitor, Unterlagen zum WLAN-Router, Handbuch Drucker. Selbst zur Maus und Tastatur gibt es Handbücher/Unterlagen (Programmierung von Macros, Einstellung DPI). Dazu alle Unterlagen vom Macbook und Ipad (da sind auch Unterlagen/Bedienanleitungen, Shortcutliste etc. pp. da). Da kommt ganz schön etwas zusammen, wenn man sich die Unterlagen genau zu Gemüte führt.


 das kann man alles auch online abrufen. Nur beim Mainboard: wenn das noch nicht läuft, hat man ggf. keinen (komfortablen) Onlinezugang, daher bewahre ich dessen Handbuch auf  

zudem ging es wie gesagt um Versicherungen&co. Anleitungen sind ein VÖLLIG anderes Thema. 




> . Aber im Ordner sind ebenso die CD-Taschen mit den Treiber-CD für Mainboard, Grafikkarte, für WIN 7 + Handbuch (wg. dem Code), Drucker, Monitor mit drin. Dazu die selbst gebrannte Treiber-CD für HOTAS, Soundkarte u.sw. auch.


 wieso brennst du da eine CD und speicherst es nicht einfach auf einer HDD? ^^  Die Original-CDs sind sowie Müll, die sind zu 99% uralt und sollte man erst gar nicht verwenden. 

Ich hab den ganzen PC-Kram, den man nicht online abrufen kann oder wo es vlt. Sinn macht, es auf Papier zu haben, in einer Kommode, bei Software mit Codes und ohne Account hab ich einfach die DVD-Hülle dann da drinstehen. Das alles muss aber kein "Ordner" sein, ein "System" ist auch nicht nötig.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Februar 2018)

Ich hebe mir die offline-Daten aus dem Grund auf, wenn ich z.B. online nicht an die Daten/Treiber herankomme bzw. ich in dem Moment aus irgendwelchen Gründen keine Internetverbindung habe, ich aber den PC zum arbeiten z.B. benötige. Ein späteres Treiberupdate wegen veralteter Treiber ist ja kein Thema. Sondern das primäre Ziel, erst einmal den PC zum laufen zu bekommen (auch ohne Onlineverbindung zu den jeweiligen Herstellerwebseiten, wenns nicht anders geht). Das ist der eigentliche Hintergrund. Wenn natürlich Internet zur Verfügung ist installiere ich nicht von der Treiber-CD. Aber im Notfall interessiert es mich weniger, ob die Treibersoftware auf der CD nun aktuell ist oder nicht. Ich bekomme den PC bzw. dessen Peripherie erst einmal zum Laufen. Das ist das wichtigste in der Situation. Der Rest findet sich später. Ich beuge so halt gewissen potentiellen (Not-)Situationen lieber vor, auch wenn deren Eintreten nicht unbedingt hochwahrscheinlich sein dürfte. Aber es kann passieren und ist nicht ausgeschlossen. Das allein langt mir als Berechtigungsgrundlage. Zumal die paar CD nicht wirklich viel Platz im Ordner wegnehmen.

Bzw. was ist wenn die Firma X pleite geht ? Dann finde ich die Handbücher online z.B. nicht mehr, auch wenn die Hardwarekomponente noch funktioniert. Einige Firmen haben es auch schon fertig gebracht, nachdem ein Produkt z.B. 1-2 Jahre aus dem Programm ist keinen Zugang mehr zum Handbuch auf ihrer Webseite zu gewährleisten.  Einige Firmen haben online gar keine Handbüche im Downloadangebot. Auch schon erlebt. Nur so als Beispiel. Oder der Hersteller hat seine Internetseite mal temporär offline und ich brauche die Info aber gerade in dem Moment. Ich bin zudem auch eher ein Freund von der gedruckten Version statt von digitalen Internetseiten. Das kommt bei alledem noch mit dazu. Da bin ich noch echt oldschool. Das liegt vielleicht auch mit am Alter. Auch was Vorsichtsmaßnahmen betrifft, was ein native Internetguy nicht so dramatisch sieht.
Das ist auch ein Grund warum ich die steigende Internetabhängigkeit kritisch sehe.

Und der PC-Hefter ist nur ein Beispiel dafür, daß ich in meinem Ordnungssystem halt doch "etwas" mehr als nur 1-2 Vs-Ordner für Dokumente/Unterlagen habe. Der eine Ordner mehr oder weniger macht aber das Kraut letztendlich auch nicht fett. Mein gesamter Ringordnerbestand beläuft sich trotz regelmäßigen ausmisten von obsoleten Dingen/Papieren aktuell auf geschätzte 30-40 Ringordner (Rückenbreite um die 8 cm; nicht die schmalen Ausführungen). Darunter auch dienstliches/Beruf (Unterlagen von Verbänden IHK, BVS, BdH), Weiterbildung u.s.w. Davon sind mindestens 90% der Ordner voll bis zum Anschlag. Ohne einem (zumindestens rudimentären) Ordnungssystem wäre ich da heillos verloren. Bei einigen Hobbyordnern (Artikel zum Thema Oldtimer, Restauration etc. pp.) muß ich mir aber wenn ich die Zeit dauz finde noch ein Ordnungssystem einfallen lassen.

Es ging hier auch nicht ausschließlich um das Thema Versicherungsordner sondern generell um das Thema Ordnungssystem von Dokumenten generell und welches System jemand hat. Da zählt für mich z.B. das Thema Aufbewahrung von Bedienanleitungen z.B. genauso mit dazu wie der Ordner für den PC oder Ordner für die anderen Dinge die in ein Ordnungssystem von Dokumenten und Unterlagen mit inkludiert sind. Und bei meinem geringen Freizeitvolumen was ich habe, möchte ich die notwendige Zeit um gesuchte Unterlagen zu finden auf ein absolutes Minimum reduzieren. Denn in meiner Freizeit habe ich weißgott besseres vor als zig Ordner nach einer Seite durchzukämmen. 

Und so aufbewahrt finde ich halt Unterlagen und Rechnungen im Bedarfsfall wesentlich schneller, als wenn ich die Hardwarerechnungen z.B. über 2-3 Jahre verstreut/verteilt in den Rechnungsheftern aufbewahrt habe, wo sich die gesuchte Rechnung dann irgendwo zwischen der Gasabrechnung und der Rechnung für einen Küchenschrank habe und das irgendwo zwischen 700 weiteren Seiten. Stichwort: Bei Bedarf schneller finden. 

Bei meinem VS-Hefter herrscht schon so ein Durcheinander, weil z.B. die Allianz bei 1 oder 2 bestehenden Verträgen mittlerweile 2 mal die Versicherungsschein-Nr. geändert hat. Das macht einen dann schon halb kirre.


----------



## Wubaron (16. Februar 2018)

Das Thema wie man mit Anleitungen umgeht finde ich auch interessant. Aktuell ist das bei mir eine Schublade wo alles durcheinander drin liegt. Kann ja auch nicht sein. Hab da vielleicht an was gedacht, das man Rechnung, Anleitung und evtl. Garantieschein (hängt manchmal an der Anleitung dran) zusammen abheftet.

Edit: Und gerade weil man nicht oft in die Ordner schaut sollte sie gut sortiert sein finde. Sonst sucht man sich einen Wolf.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich hebe mir die offline-Daten aus dem Grund auf, wenn ich z.B. online nicht an die Daten herankomme. Ein Treiberupdate ist danach später ja kein Thema.
> 
> Bzw. was ist wenn Firma X pleite geht ? Dann finde ich die Handbücher online nicht mehr. Einige Firmen haben es auch schon fertig gebracht, nachdem ein Produkt 1-2 Jahre aus dem Programm ist keinen Zugang mehr zum Handbuch zu gewährleisten.  Nur so als Beispiel.


 Nenn mir mal ein Beispiel rund um den PC, bei dem du bis aufs Mainboard wirklich ein Handbuch brauchtest bzw. wo du nicht spätestens durch die Treiber sowieso eine "Anleitung" hattest ^^   Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass du für eine Grafikkarte oder einen Joystick eine Anleitung brauchst? 

Und so oder so: dann lad Dir die Anleitung halt nach dem Kauf runter, dann sparst du den Platz zu Hause und kannst auch bei einer Firmenpleite weiterhin problemlos nachsehen, ob man die Tastatur in einen USB- oder an einen DVI-Anschluss dranmachen muss...  




> Aber es ging hier eben nicht rein um das Thema Versicherungsordner sondern generell um das Thema Ordnungssystem von Dokumenten.


 unter "Dokumenten" verstehe ich Dinge, die man für gewisse Nachweise braucht, aber ganz sicher nicht Anleitungen und so nen Kram.



> Und so finde ich halt Dinge, Unterlagen und Rechnungen wesentlich schneller, als wenn ich die PC-Unterlagen über 2-3 Jahre verstreut/verteilt in den Rechnungsheftern aufbewahrt habe, wo sich die gesuchte Rechnung dann irgendwo zwischen der Gasabrechnung und der Rechnung für einen Küchenschrank habe. Stichwort: Bei Bedarf schnell finden.


 Dagegen, alle Rechnungen rund um den PC "beisammen" zu haben und vlt. alles zum "Haushalt" separat, sag ich ja nix. Aber eine richtige "Struktur" ist etwas arg übertrieben. 

Zudem dürften die meisten Leute im Gegensatz zu Dir auch nicht SO viel Dinge kaufen, dass sie bei den Rechnungen der letzten 2 Jahre - und um die ginge es ja idR FALLS mal was am Produkt dran sein sollte - lange suchen müssten   Wenn jemand abseits vom PC jeden Monat irgendwas kauft, was vlt zum Garantiefall werden kann, dann wäre das schon viel, und dann sind das grad mal 24 Rechnungen - die muss man nun wirklich nicht extra ordnen... wer da nicht nach einer halben Minute die passende Rechnung parat hat, sollte mal zum Arzt 

Du scheinst ja extrem viel Kram zu haben, da macht es vlt. EHER Sinn - aber so was wie Anleitungen zB, also nee... bei manchen Produkten, die man vlt selten nutzt bzw. bei denen man einige Funktionen selten nutzt und evlt. vergisst, wie sie funktionieren: ok... zb wie man bei seiner Armbanduhr die Zeitzone umstelle usw. - aber ansonsten?  ^^


----------



## Wubaron (16. Februar 2018)

Heute bzw. morgen werde ich übrigens meinen Entwurf anfangen in die Tat umzusetzen. Musste noch etwas Material besorgen. Hoffentlich zeigt sich schnell ob das ganze praktikabel ist. 

Bei Anleitungen ist es glaub ich sehr wichtig die Spreu vom Weizen zu trennen. Und wie gesagt oftmals hängt ja auch die Garantie mit dran. Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich sagen alle Anleiungen von Produkten welche günstiger als 100€ waren und simpel in der Bedienung sind können in den Müll. 


Edit: Was Treiber auf CDs angeht, habe ich mich schon mal geärgert das ich die CD von meinem Mainboard weggeworfen habe. Nach einer neu Installation des Systems war ich etwas unbeholfen im Internet auf der Suche nach verschiedensten Treiber.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Februar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nenn mir mal ein Beispiel rund um den PC, bei dem du bis aufs Mainboard wirklich ein Handbuch brauchtest bzw. wo du nicht spätestens durch die Treiber sowieso eine "Anleitung" hattest ^^   Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass du für eine Grafikkarte oder einen Joystick eine Anleitung brauchst?
> 
> Und so oder so: dann lad Dir die Anleitung halt nach dem Kauf runter, dann sparst du den Platz zu Hause und kannst auch bei einer Firmenpleite weiterhin problemlos nachsehen, ob man die Tastatur in einen USB- oder an einen DVI-Anschluss dranmachen muss...
> 
> ...



Allein schon das Thema Makro programmieren bei der Tastatur habe ich nicht im Kopf. Genauso wenig wie die dpi-Programmierung der Maus. Oder Einstellungen der Soundkarte, die HOTAS-Einstellungen, Macros oder oder. Die PC-Rechnungen (mein Spleen) hebe ich unabhängig von der Garantie auch solange auf solange die Hardware im PC verbaut ist (danach natürlich nicht mehr).

Das gleiche gilt für Software. Für gewisse komplexe Programme brauche ich schon die Anleitung.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Februar 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Allein schon das Thema Makro programmieren bei der Tastatur habe ich nicht im Kopf. Genauso wenig wie die dpi-Programmierung der Maus. Oder Einstellungen der Soundkarte, die HOTAS-Einstellungen, Macros oder oder.


 das erklären doch alles die Treiber bzw. findet man auch abseits von Hersteller-Websites im Netz ^^  Allein schon weil die Treiber sich oft auch verändern, helfen die Handbuchbeschreibungen manchmal sowieso nicht. Und in vielen Handbüchern stehen solche Dinge erst gar nicht drin, da steht nur, wie man das Teil in Betrieb nimmt und der ganze rechtliche Kram mit Garantie, Ausschluss von XY usw. 




> Für gewisse komplexe Programme brauche ich schon die Anleitung.


 das ist ja was anderes, so was stellt man sich dann ins Regal wie man es mit Büchern tut.


----------



## MichaelG (16. Februar 2018)

Wegen Schalte Gerät a) mit on ein hebe ich eine Bedienanleitung natürlich auch nicht auf.  Das ist schon ne ganze Ecke komplexer.


----------

